# A doe still producing milk



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

Well got me a big old fat doe with the trusty old ruger 44 mag . she field dresed at 145 lb . but here is the question when I was cleaning her up I noticed she was still producing milk . Is this normal shot a lot of does and never noticed it before .


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

I shot a big doe 3 years ago during the second gun season (mid December) and she still had a milk bag. Weird I thought.


----------



## jrsfish (May 21, 2004)

Shot a fat doe 4 yrs ago,when gutting out noticed she was producing milk,big doe also,I guess late fawns?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

This is quite common at least from my years of hunting. I have taken several during slug season that were. My boy shot one on youth weekend that was full of milk and had a yearling in tow.


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't think they stop producing milk until they're knocked up again for the most part.


----------



## CoachG (Feb 18, 2009)

The doe I shot 12/29 was still producing milk.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep, completely normal.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

My guess is that it has to do with whether or not they have yearlings still trying to nurse. Just like any other mammal they will continue to produce milk as long as it is being drawn out.

My youngest boy shot one two weeks ago that had a yearling in tow. She was still full. My second youngest boy shot one Sunday that was by herself. She was dry.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

They will produce milk long after that yearling is able to take care of itself & survive w/o the milk. Just like a cow / calf ; the calf will try to nurse for weeks or months after momma tries to ween it.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I was not implying that the yearling needed the milk, just that they were still pulling some from her. I have witnessed at times in the fall when yearlings are trying to get at the mother. Sometimes she is receptive. Other times not. Just depends on the doe I suppose.


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

Read where the sign of milk in doe's late into the season is a good sign of a very healthy herd. Also, that 1st year doe's who get bred much later than older doe's always have milk later. Fawn's are weened at about 10 weeks but still suckle after that if allowed. Doe's will go into estrus while still lactating, but once knocked up, it's all about the unborn fawn and sustaining it.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

T-180 said:


> They will produce milk long after that yearling is able to take care of itself & survive w/o the milk. Just like a cow / calf ; the calf will try to nurse for weeks or months after momma tries to ween it.


+1 My brother killed one like that years ago.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Jigging Jim said:


> +1 My brother killed one like that years ago.


I would say at least a dozen or more that I have killed have been still producing milk. Perhaps a lot more than that. It is really common enough that I don't give it much thought any more.


----------



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

Way to wack one with a pistol Fat Kid! Congrats, I have not taken one with my Ruger .44 yet. Well done.


----------

